# Replacing old Laser Products shotgun forend light



## photon1c (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi all
I have an old Laser Products (Surefire's old name) shotgun forend/integrated light but lost the 'flashlight' part. Are there any lights that can screw in to the front and substitute for the lost light? 

The flashlight part looked kind of similar to the 6P from this post:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/266078


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 3, 2010)

Post a WTB for an L60 (or an L90 for 9-volt). Or you can buy one new here:

http://www.opticsplanet.com/s/l60/

The L60 will work with a P60/P61. If you get the L90, you'll need their 9-Volt Lamp Assemblies, the P90/P91.

Hope this helps!

Check the marketplace/Flea-Bay...If you can't get one by posting a WTB, (and don't want to buy the new one), lemme know, and I'll try to get you one.


----------



## nzgunnie (Apr 4, 2010)

Although they don't come up that often, the L90 and L60 on their own usually sell quite cheaply on the CPFMP.

Alternatively you could call Surefire, but a new unit from them might be a bit more expensive.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 5, 2010)

You may consider waiting for SureFire to release their LM2 LED replacement Lamp Module.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 5, 2010)

Hopefully this is a better photo of an L60 than what is shown on the OpticsPlanet site (note that I changed the Z32 shock bezel to a standard Z44 from a 6P handheld):






Here is a shot of the threads at the tail end of the L60:





The L60 threading is different from the tail threads on a 6P handheld (note that the threads in the following photo are from a SureFire A21 adapter, but the threading is the same as for a regular 6P):


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 5, 2010)

You must have a Malkoff in there, Justin, since the bezel doesn't flush with the body???


----------

